# Goat commin out in a few days.....or not



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Took my 04 goat off the road to make some mods.......i didnt think i was going to make this many mods but here we go!!!!

ported stock heads
ported stock intake
ported Throttle Body
Valve Spring Kit(not sure witch 1 sorry)
Cam
forged pistions/rods
engine bolt kit
Centerforce Clutch
nitrous kit
kooks long tubes with custom dumps
some more things prob....I'll post a vid soon thanks :cheers


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

What N20 setup did you go with?


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

wet shot


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice!! You should pick up some real nice gains!! Even with out the juice! Cant wait to see the video


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya to be honest I think I'll keep the kit for another car! I think Im going to sell this goat to get a LS2. not sure yet but I hope it makes good power


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

so you are saving the nitrous for an ls-2, or by "kit" you mean everything you said you did to the LS-1
You say you are about to trade the LS-1 you just upgraded with forged rods and pistons, ported and I assume polished the heads. More to come???
Upgraded the valve train, clutch . I assume added a performance "cam".
A tune was a must.
I don't get it. .


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

bluebluemblue said:


> so you are saving the nitrous for an ls-2, or by "kit" you mean everything you said you did to the LS-1
> You say you are about to trade the LS-1 you just upgraded with forged rods and pistons, ported and I assume polished the heads. More to come???
> Upgraded the valve train, clutch . I assume added a performance "cam".
> A tune was a must.
> I don't get it. .


At this point, I'd say the best way to go is keep going on the LS1 if he's got this much work into it. Doesn't make much sense to me either.


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya this car is going to be very loud and prob wont be a good daily driver. I didnt realize I was going to do all this and now im thinkin its going to be to much.:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GoBradyGo said:


> Ya this car is going to be very loud and prob wont be a good daily driver. I didnt realize I was going to do all this and now im thinkin its going to be to much.:cheers


To much.......power? Noise? Gas used?:willy: :confused


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

no...yes...no


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

But if I do keep the car how much do you think i can spray. the kit goes up to 350...... Im thinkin 150 daily and 200-250 track days!!! what do u think:willy:

Does anyone want to see pictures before/after???


----------



## Castro (Mar 6, 2007)

GoBradyGo said:


> Does anyone want to see pictures before/after???


of course


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

*Pictures!!!*























































:cheers


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

It's runnin pictures/vid soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

*mods*

cool


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

sorry its taking so long but the guy who does my vid's is an actor and hes out of town doing sprint/nextel ****!!! my bad!!! It'll be worth the wait the car is a monster!!!!! z06 killer bring it!!!! dyno on sat see ya


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

*new GTO*



GoBradyGo said:


> Ya to be honest I think I'll keep the kit for another car! I think Im going to sell this goat to get a LS2. not sure yet but I hope it makes good power


.

Why the hell would you do all that work to a LS1 and then sell it for a GTO with a LS2... sounds like a dumb thing to do


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

*DYNO Numbers*

585/635 at the rear wheels!!!! on a 175 shot
If ur in florida I would like to meet up sometime!!! anyone!!!


----------

